# how to check the system specs of an android tablet?



## Philistine

Your thinking of buying a used tablet that normally retails for £44.99? Do you like throwing away money? Seriously, these cheap Chinese knockoff tablets are a rip off. Save up and buy a Nexus 7.


----------



## edalbkrad

i got a new one of that instead for 80$.
The nexus 7 costs $300 here. I'd rather buy a new gpu than waste that much cash just for reading ebooks.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Sure, touch the lower right corner where the battery and connection icons are, it'll expand and show some other icons. Touch the one that looks like 3 staggered sliders. That's Settings. It'll expand again, this time Settings will be spelled out, touch it. There'll be a menu pop up on the left side of the screen, scroll to the bottom, it'll say About Tablet. Touch that. It'll tell you the Android version, build number, all that.

If you want to see how much storage it has, touch Storage in the long menu along the left, it'll show how much free space is on it.

OOOPs, see you already got it, maybe somebody can use the info.


----------

